# Keine Tastatur unter X

## hewlett1990

Ich habs nach langem Basteln endlich hingekriegt gentoo zu installieren. Nachdem ich nun endlich kdm starten konnte. Hab ich keine Tastatur  :Razz: . Die Laptop-Tastatur funktioniert, kann sie in der shell auch nutzen, nur auf X nicht.

Ich habe in /etc/hal/fdi/policy folgende Dateien:

10-input-policy.fdi              10-x11-input.fdi      99-deutsches-Layout.fdi

10-laptop-panel-mgmt-policy.fdi  11-x11-synaptics.fdi

Was muss ich noch machen?

----------

## schachti

INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf richtig gesetzt (siehe zum Beispiel http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Input_drivers)? Wie sieht Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf aus? Finden sich in /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder ~/.xsession-errors Hinweise, was falsch läuft?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

hast du evdev im Kernel?

mach mal ein: ls -l /dev/input/by-path/

Sebastian

----------

## hewlett1990

Auszug aus make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="edev synaptics"
```

ich seh gerade, dass da ein v fehlt. Ich ergänze es mal. Was muss ich jetzt neukompilieren?

xorg.conf

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        DefaultDepth    24

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Default Device"

        Driver  "nvidia"

        Option  "NoLogo"        "True"

        VideoRam        65536

EndSection

```

Auszug aus Xorg.0.log

```
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

===========================

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

```

Auszug aus /usr/src/linux/modules.builtin

```
kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko
```

----------

## schachti

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> Auszug aus make.conf
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="edev synaptics"
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist genau das Problem, wie man auch an den Meldungen in Xorg.0.log sieht. Einfach korrigieren und emerge -DuN @world ausführen (bzw., wenn Du eine portage-Version nutzt, die keine sets kennt, das @ vor world weglassen).

----------

## hewlett1990

funzt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch iwie Inet auf gentoo bekommen. Wenns nicht klappt meld ich mich wieder  :Wink: 

----------

